# eds software error network board missing defective or improperly configured



## scrubber (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello again, 
We were finally able to get the original computer running again for our EMC10T machine.However now i am getting an error that says..... network board missing defective or improperly configured . Melco help says 95 cents per minute for support have any of you used their service? I have to give them my credit card number before they will even answer the phone.......I dont know if they will even help me since they seem to just want me to upgrade my software.. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## skiman (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello, I am having the same problem. Were you able to get things going?


----------

